# tank tags



## zebra (Aug 16, 2012)

I did these things for my fish tanks -and my red-ear slider baby turtle- ....










What do I want in return? I will ask for $2. That is all. Or we can do a trade... a little bit more costly... buuut... It will make me happy =D

I see a lot of people have been giving away baby bettas... I want one.. like one per tag... or something. I am extremely needy... and that's not even the neediest thing yet... just wait... I also will need a small bag of rocks, the smallest tank you can get, a .50 foliage -to keep it from getting bored-... and a filter. Or you can just do a baby betta with a betta cube and I can do the rest ! But yea.. Other wise... spare change... up to $2....

all it is, I make the word art ... and if you want an image, provide it from deviant art or google images... you can print that yourself... but I will do the word art and tell me the colors... blah blah blahhh... yep =]]​


----------



## babystarz (Aug 3, 2012)

Oh my gosh, this is really cool! And I happen to have a lot of spare stuff you're looking for. I'll send you a PM after I get off work today with a list of things I have and the tags I'm thinking about


----------



## zebra (Aug 16, 2012)

Lol okay I am looking forward to it !


----------



## DiiQue (Jul 15, 2012)

Is the link to the sample picture broken? I dont see anything except the "broken link" icon... =(


----------



## zebra (Aug 16, 2012)

I posted the image .... here is the link though..

http://i47.tinypic.com/144da1y.jpg

I will be posting my other 2 tank tags I have made for Monster and my Turtle.​


----------



## zebra (Aug 16, 2012)




----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

Those are pretty cool, I like them!


----------



## zebra (Aug 16, 2012)

Lol thanks ! I will do one for anyy of the items I listed... especially tanks and filters=D


----------



## zebra (Aug 16, 2012)




----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

So do we pay for shipping?


----------



## zebra (Aug 16, 2012)

yes.. I didn't totally think that part through.


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

What are they made out of and how do you stick it to the tank? It would be nice to have one for each of my Male Betta's tanks  I'm thinking of maybe buying some....


----------



## zebra (Aug 16, 2012)

Basically, I design the wording, you can find the image... or tell me about what you want... and I will put them in like Microsoft word or something and send the file to you.. You can print them out on any paper you want. I taped mine to my tank.. like the entire image and wording I taped over it and stuff to keep it on the tank.


----------

